# prefishing deer creek



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

hi everyone i have a tournemnet on deer creek next weekend this weekend im heading down to prefish i just though i should ask if anyone has any tips or areas i should check out ..... i am thinking i should fish with cranks tht look like the bluegill since i think theyll be spawning (correct me if im wrong) also i have never seen or fished it besides google earth so could someone point out some spots for me to hit whille prefishing thanks in advance, 614-bass


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

use to do pretty good out there throwing a carolina rigged lizard, just running the banks but staying pretty far out.just landing it about ten feet from the bank. making long cast


----------



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

I was there last weekend pre fishing for the junior tourney the 14th and it was very tough. I will be back there Friday and Saturday before the tourney to figure them out.


----------

